# Please Oblige Me (another picture)



## Maxs Mom (Mar 22, 2008)

Some of you know Maxine was diagnosed with osteosarcoma. We are not treating her. We are living every day with her, and will manage what we can. Meanwhile EVERYTHING is turning into photo opportunities. I will have more to add, but this weekend there was a very good photographer at the trial and my trainer told me to bring Maxine in for portraits, she wanted to buy them for me! Here they are. I was right there while she took the pictures, and I must say I don't remember these expressions!!! I am absolutely thrilled.


----------



## olik (Apr 13, 2008)

She is a beautiful girl!!!!!


----------



## Ambesi (Jul 16, 2009)

She is a gorgeous girl. Those are wonderful portraits. I'm glad you took advantage of the opportunity to have them done.


----------



## Bud Man Bell (Feb 25, 2007)

You can almost see her beautiful soul in those pictures. What a wonderful set of pictures!
Bonnie&Buddy


----------



## 3459 (Dec 27, 2007)

What beautiful expressions the photographer captured! I'm so glad you have these pics. Your Maxine is beautiful and worth treasuring every moment with her. Thanks for sharing!


----------



## KiwiD (Jan 14, 2008)

Terrific photos of your beautiful girl. Something for you to treasure always.


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

Those are some beautiful pictures of her. Cherish every day and memory you make. Give her a big kiss from us.


----------



## tippykayak (Oct 27, 2008)

What a pretty sugar face she is. I'm sure you'll treasure these pictures.


----------



## Finn's Fan (Dec 22, 2007)

What lovely photos of your Max. These will hold a special place in your heart for years to come. Give the sweet girl a big old kiss, would you please?


----------



## Sucker For Gold (Jan 13, 2009)

The first photo is amazing. Such wonderfully bright happy eyes.


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

Tears came in my eyes over these. Only a golden could look so happy.


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

Oh, that first picture is incredible. Both these pictures will bring you comfort as you look back. Please give her a great big hug for me?


----------



## honeysmum (Dec 4, 2007)

Beautiful portraits of a beautiful girl she looks so happy,something for you to treasure.


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

those are simply gorgeous. I can't even pick one over the other, they're both so stunning!
Hey I hear you had a rather good weekend at the agility trials, is there another thread somewhere telling us about it????


----------



## goldencontriever3 (Nov 7, 2008)

What beautiful pictures. Maxine is a beautiful girl with a great smile. Cherish your time together and give her a big hug from us!


----------



## McSwede (Jan 30, 2007)

Lovely photographs of your beautiful girl. Such a soft, eager to please expression. Thanks for sharing.

~Jackie


----------



## Maxs Mom (Mar 22, 2008)

Here are a couple more. These were taken a few weeks ago at a fun agility match we went to. This photographer offers fun things to do with pictures too, for instance you can have your dogs bowl personalized with their pic. One option is a ornament. I am seriously thinking about that, Maxine's birthday is December 26. They are not expensive either.


----------



## Maxs Mom (Mar 22, 2008)

I really like the shot of her laying down, but it is a little blurry so I doubt I will buy that one. Her standing is a good shot too!


----------



## coppers-mom (Jan 9, 2009)

She's so pretty. I'm very sorry for the diagnosis, but glad you are getting some more good time together.
I vote for the ornament. What a nice memento. Give her a hug and kiss for me.


----------



## Augustus McCrae's Mom (Aug 14, 2007)

She is beautiful.


----------



## AquaClaraCanines (Mar 5, 2006)

Those are fabulous portraits of your pretty girl.


----------



## moverking (Feb 26, 2007)

Beautiful Maxine! She looks so happy


----------

